# [LINUX][Ubuntu / Linux Mint] ADB Installation Script Testers Needed (updated)



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

Update:If you've tested the script, there may have been some problems with the script executing the final part of the code. It should now launch ./android update adb properly.

I've been working on a script for a little while now that will automatically install the Android SDK, Android NDK, Eclipse, ia32-libs, and just recently got it to finish setting up ADB with maybe one or two clicks. I made the script so that it would be easier for everyone that wanted to use ADB, but was also not sure how to go about the process of installing it. I've been testing it successfully on 32- and 64-bit Linux Mint 11 and would like to expand my testing to other Debian based systems like Ubuntu because I'm fairly confident that it will work with 11.04 and possibly other versions as well. If it doesn't work though, I would like to know where it is erroring out so that I can have a chance to expand this script to Ubuntu at least.

What my script does:

Scans the Android SDK and NDK websites for the latest versions and installs them to /usr/local/android-sdk and /usr/local/android-ndk respectively. It then installs ia32-libs on 64-bit systems for compatibility (apt-get). Next, it installs downloads and installs Eclipse from the repository(apt-get). It will then set up an environment in /etc/bash.bashrc for the location /usr/local/android-sdk/platform-tools so that you can access adb from any location. Finally it launches android update adb and asks for the user to accept the terms and agreement to download "Android SDK Platform-tools." Once this is done, restart terminal and try using adb.

Step by step tutorial and the most up-to-date script is available here.

I am trying to keep the Dropbox and GitHub links together, but the Dropbox one may fall behind on minor updates if I'm doing some testing.


----------



## Treken (Jul 2, 2011)

ha ha! Your superman picture is funny! AWSOME script btw! Thanks for making thing so simple!:smile3:


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi Tahl!
I'd be interested in helping with your scripts IE: testing and writing :android-smile:
PM me or email!


----------



## nicandris (Jun 28, 2011)

hey there, i made a script some time ago that installs everything needed to compile cm7. adb is included in there (it's update also). if you want to take a look and grab some code from my github

https://github.com/nicandris/CM-from-scratch/blob/master/douchebuild.sh


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

This thread is outdated btw.. check out the linux forums post for a 32-bit and 64-bit .deb script

Check this out:

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...pse-and-ADB-Auto-Installer-(Ubuntu-Linux-Mint)

I appreciate you tweeting this, but if anything I need feedback for that other thread =)

I'd also love to use take a look at your script Nicandris and see if there's anything I can cannibalize and add to my script in the future (some ideas I've wanted to touch on in the future are add some menu options, possibly the ability to add SBFing for users, SDK/NDK update options without deleting/updating the .deb)


----------

